
PS4 4.01 Jailbreak (More Details) - loppers92
http://wololo.net/2016/10/26/details-surface-ps4-4-01-jailbreak-potentially-enough-public-release-soon/
======
d0ml3nc
When Jailbreak for Xbox One?

